# Albino deer



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a bunch of albino deer go by me a little while ago......I think..maybe....I'm not really sure



Actually no deer seen so far today, white or otherwise


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If an albino deer passes by in the forest in a snowstorm does it make a noise? I have always wondered about that.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Please don't tell me you asked that out loud. How long have you been hunting? If an animal makes noise going by you w/o a storm then it'll make the same noise w/ a storm. Unless the storm is a noisy one......


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just saw my first three deer of the day, brown ones


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a deer a couple of week ago ...plastered to the front end of my Silverado.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I saw a deer a couple of week ago ...plastered to the front end of my Silverado.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Had to be a Doe. Those females think they own the road.

Glad to hear you are OK. I nailed one two years ago at 50mph. Figured my 150 was going to get a new front look. Couldn't believe it that all I had was a broken license plate holder.

*Lundy*: Have the White Deer replaced the Pink Elephants? Think you have been spending too much time on the road.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Shortdrift..I know what you are saying about the females owning the road...Last fall I had the same thing happen to me ..only I was in a 35 MPR. zone.. She came out on the road so fast ...Called on my onstar to have them send out a cop...Then I got out and looked at the front end expecting to see all this damage..I checked the front end of my Trailblazer for a week and could not find anything...Must have broke her back she was laying on the side of the road..and could not get up......JIM....CL....!%


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

White Deer what's a white deer?


----------

